# I Phone 4S



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

Both of my Parents have IPhone 4S and their battery are not good at all on their phones. They are wanting to see if their is anything that i can do. So i through that i would come here and ask you all and see if their is anything that i can do to help my parents out. 

Thank You 
Will Hurt


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Again, what is their daily usage look like?

Do they close out of apps or have them run in the back ground?

Is the screen always on?

How old is the phone?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

have they done any battery training on the units, how often are they charging and from whats source, usb or wall sockets?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Basic trouble shooting and battery charging info iPhone - iPhone Essentials - Apple Support


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see the following

How to Save Battery Power on an iPhone: 14 Steps (with Pictures)


----------

